# What color coat is my GSD?



## MenTaLPiRacY (Mar 10, 2010)

I used to think Silver Sable but not so much anymore cuz i saw one that looked like a silverish color and was sab le and my Jubei (joo-bay) has more of a tan look.. What you think? 

This is the Silver Sable..









Here is Jubei.


http://img863.imageshack.us/img863/1032/img0283g.jpg


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Both dogs appear to have the markings but not the colors of a black and tan .... with the saddle, etc.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

The first picture is a silver sable, I would say that your dog is a regular patterned sable with poor pigment.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Is there a difference between a patterned sable and a regular sable genetically? Or is it more like the difference between a saddle and a blanket back, where its the same genetically and just depends on how the markings are expressed?


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Silver Sable is my vote.


----------



## Dr89 (Nov 18, 2010)

I kind of think they're both supposed to be black and tan saddle backs and just have poor pigment. Good looking dogs though


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Both are patterned sables with poor black pigment and faded tan pigment. There really is no such thing as a "silver sable", just as there's really no such thing as a "black and silver", both are just dogs with poor tan pigment. So whether one wants to call a dog a silver sable really is up to preference I guess. From a genetics standpoint, they're faded, patterned sables.


----------



## DanielleOttoMom (May 11, 2010)

Opps I was wrong....  Chris perfect answer! Love your post!


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Chris Wild said:


> From a genetics standpoint, they're faded, patterned sables.


What about my question, from a genetics standpoint is there a difference between a patterned and non patterned sable?


----------

